# My new rare 98 Se-r.



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Im posting here just incase some of you guys don't venture into the off topic section. I am the second owner, and the previous owner kept great maintenance records. The sticker price as you will see was $5,999, I ended up talking the guy down to $4,000, cause of the high milage. :thumbup: The odometer reads 120,000, wich I am not worried about at all. It wouldn't be the 1st time i've swaped a high milage engine. But the condition of the paint, interior, and price was to hard to turn down.....
My plans for this car is just going to be a daily driver. I/H/E, and if I still need more maybe some highport cams. Suspension will be number one on my list though.


----------



## xNISMOB14x (Nov 5, 2003)

I LOVE THE COLOR :thumbup:


----------



## black_ser95 (Mar 19, 2004)

nice  :thumbup:


----------



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

I'm still jealous. I want an SE-R. Methinks you need a short-shifter too. That stick looks like it should be in a Freightliner.


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Z_Spool said:


> I'm still jealous. I want an SE-R. Methinks you need a short-shifter too. That stick looks like it should be in a Freightliner.


Ill make a note of that...

"note"


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

This is so a TYPE-R 



Either way, i love the car


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

psuLemonn said:


> This is so a TYPE-R
> 
> 
> 
> Either way, i love the car


Get yer slacked jawed ass back in OT with that......


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i likeit...but itde look better turboed! haha


----------



## b14sleeper (Dec 31, 2004)

woo hoo...nos finally got a project car to fuel the fire :cheers:


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> i likeit...but itde look better turboed! haha


Im in California. This car will more than likely never see turbo.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

I FOUND A WHITE ONE TODAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Though, I like the color of yours better, but still....



I FINALLY FOUND ONE!!11!!1!!!!!!!!!!!!!!MANY MORE ONES1!!!!!!!!!111!1!!!
just shy of 105k, but the body is immacualate, going back tomorrow to check it out.


----------



## stevensol (Aug 7, 2005)

I'm extremely jealous...


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Slayer2003 said:


> I FOUND A WHITE ONE TODAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Though, I like the color of yours better, but still....
> 
> ...


Sweet.......You better get your ass down there and get it now....lol Got any pics? Oh and how much are they asking?
White is my second favorite color for the b14.....


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

Nice find Heath. How is the trans? Still feel new? 

Not a real big fan of the color. But not bad price for a DD. Good luck with. :thumbup:


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

It feels really good. when I 1st got it the clutch cable was in dire need of an adjustment. So I did it in the Car lot parking lot....lol The salesman came up to me and asked me if anything was wrong. I told him no, im just adjusting the clutch.... He just looked at me like I was a freak. It was damn funny.
I am on the look out for an lsd tranny for the right price. But its kinda hard when your getting ready to buy a house to mod my car.


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

Nostrodomas said:


> It feels really good. when I 1st got it the clutch cable was in dire need of an adjustment. So I did it in the Car lot parking lot....lol The salesman came up to me and asked me if anything was wrong. I told him no, im just adjusting the clutch.... He just looked at me like I was a freak. It was damn funny.
> I am on the look out for an lsd tranny for the right price. But its kinda hard when your getting reay to buy a house to mod your car.



Yeah.. Understood. Same here. Main reason I havn't done a damn thing to my car but the system. 
So is it and org clutch? 

What about the body? Anything wronge? And it came with the arm rest. :thumbup: nice I tell you what.. From the pics the car looks like its in showroom qualty. Looks nice for the price really. I hope some day i can find a nice ser or ever another sel.


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

The clutch was replaced with oem @ 100,000.
I have one very small dent in the passenger side rear quarter, and on on the front bumper. Bolth can only be seen in the right light. Other than that, the only other problems I have found was the carpet is stained and bleached from the sun. Also the top of the rear seats are pretty faded.
Im giving the wife a major guilt trip right now trying to get the windows tinted....lol
Sunroof works flawlessly, doesnt leak. I saved my arm rest from the sentra so thats back in. Two of wheels have a few curb bites, very small but I notice it and it bugs me...lol


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

Nostrodomas said:


> The clutch was replaced with oem @ 100,000.
> I have one very small dent in the passenger side rear quarter, and on on the front bumper. Bolth can only be seen in the right light. Other than that, the only other problems I have found was the carpet is stained and bleached from the sun. Also the top of the rear seats are pretty faded.
> Im giving the wife a major guilt trip right now trying to get the windows tinted....lol
> Sunroof works flawlessly, doesnt leak. I saved my arm rest from the sentra so thats back in. Two of wheels have a few curb bites, very small but I notice it and it bugs me...lol



Yeah that's about the same milage I changed mine out. Carpet isn't that big of a deal. I'm sure you can get some nice floor mats for them. I know the OEM's you can still get but are still pretty pricey. I know mine cost me about 90 bucks when I first got my car. But that was almost 5 years ago. 

Yeah I would get the tint anyways. Just makes the car looks so much better. Plus the fact that she might give you the I-10 lowdown if no one can see her. :kiss: 

well the wheels... nothing mch you can do about that. Hell you should see mine.. Fuck.. looks like someone from tire kingdom took a sawl-zawl to them. All but one... Poor stockers.


----------



## NW200sx (Apr 3, 2003)

nice car.. im jealous, i wish i had an se-r... love the color, u should post more pics


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

In the next few weeks I am going to be very busy moving into my new house. So when ever that gets settled down I am going to go out and have a photoshoot....


----------



## NW200sx (Apr 3, 2003)

timberfrost rules


----------



## KdubL (Jul 7, 2005)

Lucky A-hole...An SEL would be more rare. Nice Car


----------

